# SAR Rescue rubber bezel - comments?



## Cranworth

For all of you SAR Rescue owners out there, how do you find the rubber bezel on these watches? Looks good, but how does it wear? Thanks!


----------



## rationaltime

I don't have one, but we have seen this question before.
I think owners have reported the rubber holds up well.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## tsteph12

I'm not overly hard on my watches, but with regular use, mine shows no marks whatsoever to rubber bezel surround.


----------



## Cranworth

Thanks for the responses. I was wondering if it gets sort of gummy and sticky, collects lint, etc. Is the rubber "soft" like a silicone watch strap, or sort of rock hard like a plastic strap like you'd get on a seiko diver? Or - ?


----------



## StufflerMike

It is stiff rubber meant to protect, not just "added" out of aesthetic reasons. Rather, its inception was when a need arose in the German Maritime Search and Rescue Service for a reliable and robust timepiece that could withstand their special needs ocurring whilst rescue missions.


----------



## TonyAngel

Maybe a little late, but I've had my SAR for a while now. Five years, I'm guessing. I bought it used on eBay. The rubber bezel is a hard rubber and I truly believe that aesthetics was definitely not at the top of the list of reasons for putting it on there. I am VERY rough on my watches. Although the rubber around the bezel on my watch now needs to be replaced, when I discovered this, my first thought was that it's about time. From banging the watch against engine parts under the hood of a car, slamming it against brick walls, to wearing it while shooting over 1500 rounds a month through high powered rifles, it is the best watch I've ever owned. FYI, I've broken the main spring on my Tag Carrera three times due to wearing it while shooting.


----------



## Cranworth

Thanks - actually most timely, as I am reaching the decision point on picking one of these up and forgetting about a significantly more expensive watch, Almost went to get one today but still thinking about that rubber bezel, so this is a helpful post at exactly the right time - thanks!


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Just pick up the watch and wear it everyday like I do. 
I got mine through a WUS member here a few weeks ago and have been wearing it everyday since. It's a very comfortable watch to wear and I know it could take a beating even though I take very good care of my watches. 
I like the rubber bezel and I think it gives a different look to the watch which already has a cool dial. Lume is great too.


----------



## jupiter6

If it wears out, just replace it. Easy.


----------



## dvuckovic

Yes, but where do you get the replacement? I've tried emailing the factory, no response whatsoever...


----------



## StufflerMike

dvuckovic said:


> Yes, but where do you get the replacement? I've tried emailing the factory, no response whatsoever...


You should ask an AD. Mühle usually do not sell parts to private customers.


----------



## dvuckovic

I understand, but they dont have an AD in Serbia. I got no answer from the since beginning of June. Will try to call them tomorrow...


----------



## dvuckovic

stuffler said:


> You should ask an AD. Mühle usually do not sell parts to private customers.


Looks like the website email form is not working...


----------



## PS23

I am pretty rough on watches and always wore a diver, and thought I would miss the dive bezel, but the rubber bezel holds up better. I really scratch up dive bezels because I am reaching in and out of tight spaces a lot and a fast pace, so I inevitably snag and bang my watch against metal surfaces a lot. I can't see hurting the rubber under any human use.


----------



## amr ashraf

TonyAngel said:


> Maybe a little late, but I've had my SAR for a while now. Five years, I'm guessing. I bought it used on eBay. The rubber bezel is a hard rubber and I truly believe that aesthetics was definitely not at the top of the list of reasons for putting it on there. I am VERY rough on my watches. Although the rubber around the bezel on my watch now needs to be replaced, when I discovered this, my first thought was that it's about time. From banging the watch against engine parts under the hood of a car, slamming it against brick walls, to wearing it while shooting over 1500 rounds a month through high powered rifles, it is the best watch I've ever owned. FYI, I've broken the main spring on my Tag Carrera three times due to wearing it while shooting.





dvuckovic said:


> Yes, but where do you get the replacement? I've tried emailing the factory, no response whatsoever...


Sorry for knocking upon an old thread.
Have you managed to replace the rubber bezel of your SAR ?


----------



## Only

Cranworth said:


> For all of you SAR Rescue owners out there, how do you find the rubber bezel on these watches? Looks good, but how does it wear? Thanks!



It is somewhat durable and tough but eventually you will need replacing the rubber bezel after 5 years of continuous usage..
It is an easy process.


----------

